# Changes at Riviera Beach and Spa



## VegasBella (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a "legacy owner" at Riviera Beach and Spa. This resort was bought by Diamond and is now being managed by them. At the time I bought my resale unit I knew this was happening and took a gamble as to what DRI would change.

Short version:
- They changed the reservation system
- MF increased
- Physical improvements to the timeshare (new furniture, etc)

Long version:

Year before last, they set up a simplified reservation system online for us. It went very smoothly and I was very happy about it. They kept the lottery and just added the online option so we didn't have mail in forms. 

Now they have removed the lottery entirely. Starting this year, to book our reservations we need to do what most other timeshares do and book 1 year in advance by telephone. We also must have our MF paid before booking, which means if we continue to simply pay according to the billing schedule we're unlikely to get the week we want. Now we must pay in advance. 

I have mixed feelings about having to pay in advance. It's not a big deal but I can see how it would harm some owners on tighter budgets or those who just do as they're told without figuring out the consequences.

I'm more annoyed that we have to book by phone or mail. I like doing everything online and I'm frustrated that I can't book online. 

So far, we still like our ownership. It's every other year so even after the MF increase it's still a pretty low investment. We really enjoy our time spent there and we love the fact that our unit is ocean-view. We're taking the changes in stride.


----------

